# Psu sufficient?



## see3peeoh (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi. Is my coolermaster 500W psu sufficient to power the eight 120mm fans i have in my coolermaster centurion 590 case? in addition to these i have a Sapphire HD 3870 graphics card, 320Gb Seagate HD, Samsung super writemaster OD, Cpu; E4600, 2.4Ghz rated (overclocked to 2.8Ghz) with a cpu fan upgrade next on the cards, or am i being a little expectant of the 500W i have installed?


----------



## see3peeoh (Dec 8, 2008)

Any comments will be humbly accounted.


----------



## oppdis (Sep 27, 2007)

Do you have the model # of the PSU?

-oppdis


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

i would be very leary of a non RPP 500 with a 3870.I'd be looking for a corsair or Real Power Pro or toughpower 650 and higher.


----------



## Net Jockey (Oct 18, 2008)

I agree...PCI-E requires 26 amps at 12 volts...That's a 650W...Quality...PSU.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Net Jockey said:


> I agree...PCI-E requires 26 amps at 12 volts...That's a 650W...Quality...PSU.


my signature comes in handy more often than not.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

I agree, you need to power up to something stronger.


----------



## Net Jockey (Oct 18, 2008)

magnethead said:


> my signature comes in handy more often than not.


You are right...that is where I got it from:wink:


----------



## see3peeoh (Dec 8, 2008)

Well okay thanks all i will power all but the graphics on my other psu.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

i think around a decent 550 would be fine...nothing in that setup is really that insanely power hungry. i ran a setup very similar to that with a 600 watt no problem...as long as it is branded, i think a 550 would work


----------

